# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Gimmicks caseros!! preferidos, útiles y como hacerlos

## josem96

Ya todos conocemos lo que es un gimmick, que hay de diferentes tamaños,tipos,usos,colores y formas.... y que algunos pueden ser un poco caros o difíciles de conseguir así que una buena opción puede ser tratar de hacerlos uno mismo (lo mas simples, y si se tiene seguridad uno que otro mas complicado), así que mi pregunta para ustedes es cuales son sus gimmicks caseros favoritos, como los usan, y si pueden hacer el aporte de como hacerlo.

Gracias por su tiempo, Jose Miguel Enciso

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uf, qué difícil es contestar a esto!
Es difícil, porque mi manera de trabajar es justo la contraria: primero pienso qué quiero hacer. luego me pongo a investigar cómo hacerlo. 
Diseñar un espectáculo porque tengo un aparato concreto siempre me ha parecido un error.

Sobre lo de cómo hacerlos, me temo que no se puede responder (salvo que sean absolutamente personales) porque entraríamos en conflicto con los derechos de autor. En cualquier caso, en abierto tampoco creo que lo permitan las normas del foro, aunque para eso hay moderadores que lo dirán con mejor criterio que el mío.

----------


## Iban

Mientras el hilo se mantega dentro de los cauces que todos conoceis, adelante.

----------


## Ochosi

Todo lo que uso (que tampoco es demasiado) me lo he hecho yo. Por poner un ejemplo, yo uso sobres en distintos momentos de mi espectáculo. La mayoría son normales, pero algunos... Algunos no  :001 302:  De hecho, incluso los sobres normales me los hago yo, ya que en las tiendas no encuentro el tamaño que busco (sobres-bolsa "tamaño moneda"). También tengo que decir que no uso nada excesivamente complejo, pero de ser necesario, sé que cuento con material, herramientas y habilidad para fabricar algo "mas grande", asíq ue imagino que ése es el punto clave a la hora de decidir si te lo haces tú mismo o lo compras. Tienes lo necesario para que el resultado final sea óptimo? Te sale mas a cuenta comprarlo hecho?

----------


## palma50

yo me he fabricado varias cartas especiales incluyendo las esp. me han dado magnificos resultados.

----------


## josem96

Si cuando digo como hacerlos habló de cosas normales de uso universal de los mago como por ejemplola carta que flota en la mano que es algo que se puede hacer en cuestión de minutos. Aunque por ejemplo in a half es algo que se puede hacer de forma casera.

----------


## jackosky

Amigo:

Lamentablemente no puedo por normas del foro (ya he sido sancionado con justa razón) revelar la fabricación de los Gimmick que he fabricado,pero, cuando era muy pequeño un tío muy religioso le dijo a mi madre que Dios me había bendecido con un "don" en la manos y como por arte de magia no se equivoco, empece tocando guitarra muy pequeño (6 años) y después vinieron otros cuerdofonos como el charango, violín entre  otros, luego mi alma inquieta busco la calma en los vientos y comencé mi estudio de flautas indígenas y traversa entre otros...al fin tenia un don, ademas que podía reparar casi cualquier cosa... finalmente para ser coherente con este foro del cual hace poco pertenezco me inicie en la magia, como todo profano en proceso de desprofanalización comencé a idear métodos para lograr los "efectos" al comienzo eso era para mi la magia "el efecto" y quizás por eso también es que comencé con la manipulación antes de las ramas mas tradicionales y aquí lo que a ti te interesa: Los Gimmick Caseros. Bueno en mi ciudad no existen tiendas de magia y en aquellos años no existía tampoco la Internet en mi hogar (solo en hogares privilegiados), entonces  empece la pega de fabricarme Gimmick, la mayoría 2 o 3 veces para perfeccionar su funcionamiento. Comencé con "cargadores" de bolas, naipes y monedas usando  ganchitos, un poco de alambre, PVC, latas y resortes, después viendo hoy los precios de tales productos en internet me ahorre un pastón. Luego comencé con los Gimmick de periódicos y billetes ´te imaginaras como funcionan esas cosas tan sencillas de construir. Luego para mejorar mis manipulaciones me construí innumerables "tirajes" que tampoco tienen ninguna ciencia.¿pero como conseguí ese conocimiento sin tener acceso a libros o vídeos? Aunque no lo creas con solo 2 elementos que ya poseía sin saberlo, los mismos que me ayudaron a aprender a tocar los "muchos" instrumentos que domino... solamente con paciencia y perseverancia. Por ejemplo ¿como haces desaparecer una bola de billar limpiamente? por escamoteo se puede pero no es "limpio" siempre queda un angulo peligroso, entonces ¿como la desaparezco? con un artilugio que me permita economizar movimientos y antes de construirlo lo diseñaba en papel varias veces, también lo construía varias veces, incluso llegue a tener varios objetos duplicados he imaginaras donde y como uno tomaba el lugar del otro y para que. Después de mis primeras incursiones en el mundo de la magia la abandone varios años. Fui padre muy joven (16 años) y me vi obligado a mesclar mucho trabajo con estudios por lo que el tiempo para la magia y mis instrumentos disminuyo. Luego retome la magia y la música cuando logre estabilizar mi situación económica y de mi familia gracias al fruto de mis estudios y el trabajo. Entonces empece adquiriendo libros y algunos objetos que no se pueden construir artesanalmente. Por ejemplo jamas compraría un "raven" pero si compre un par de "FP"  ¿me entiendes verdad? ... te puedes construir todo lo que desees, pero te va a costar un poquito mas que los materiales, hay objetos que es mejor comprarlos por que jamas igualaras su calidad como es el caso de las Cas****** y otras ayudas numismagicas... pero monedas con Gan***** si puedes... por ejemplo yo tengo una bola zombi de plumavit pintada con spray plateado y me ha fusionando ya 5 años de maravillas, los elásticos en general deben renovarse cada 6 meses máximo, las cartas gimmick cada 10 actuaciones, después quedan para ensayar las sucias y las mas sucias se botan. ¿Donde se explican los gimmick? lamentablemente no he tenido el placer de leer un libro destinado a gimmick, en esponjas y algo mas se menciona en funcionamiento de un tiraje de c*** de ra** , en JB bobo magia con monedas hay una sección dedicada al trucaje (por cierto ese libro es una biblia, llevo casi 2 años con el y recién comencé a adquirir los elementos de la sección de trucaje), en mama mía también aparecen algunos artilugios, pero debes investigar mucho como funcionan estos artilugios y en muchas ocasiones simplificarlos... creo que me he enrollado...pero lo principal...paciencia y perseverancia que *nada se aprende por arte de magia*... bendiciones y saludos.

----------


## pableton

Yo me he fabricado todo tipo de cartas. También el gimmick de la zombie. 

Aparte, ahí va una reflexión. Creo que aunque a Pulgas no le guste mucho, hay una parte, que no rama, de la magia, que tiene mucho que ver con la ingenieería y los gadgets. Es muy normal, y a mí me pasa, que uno se deje fascinar por los artilugios. ¿Y eso es malo? A media. Para el bolsillo sí. Pero todas esas cosas que acaban en el cajón, las uses o no, te abren la mente a un sinfín de mundos mágicos. Los truqueros o coleccionistas de trucos son parte de la magia. Tommy Wonder y tantos otros inventores, trasladan principios de unos trucos de una rama a otra. Gimmicks de grandes ilusiones a magia de cerca, ideas de numismagia a cartomagia, etc... Los gimmicks molan en sí. La idea de un hilo aquí o en el laboratorio sobre nuestros gimmicks me parece muy seductora.

----------


## Mago_Sam

Fabricar gimmicks abre tu mente al ingenio y si desarrollas esa capacidad creo que es muy importante para llegar a un objetivo que uno antes consideraba imposible ... yo admiro a los inventores y practico frecuentemente cuestionandome como haría tal cosa, para capacitar más mi mente y así poder llegar a la innovación o a la originalidad de algo, no sólo en la magia sino en cualquier ambito.

----------


## el despistado gaskhan

me gustaria compartir mi experiencia en fabricacion, supongo que todos hemos hecho cartas y tirajes de todo tipo, cargadores y abrir alguna costura... tambien la bola zombie y los mas entendidos algun hacktemporizador...pero lo que poco he visto es fabricarte tu propio uñil, cosa que me parecio supersencilla despues de leer a corinda(por lo detallado que se habla ese tema y lo caros que son algunos) y por supuesto para mi, lo que mas orgulloso me siento al presentar por haber fabricado yo, es el muñeco encantado(el que se pone solo de pie en la mano)
espero que no este fuera de las normas lo que he publicado. si alguien le interesa estaria encantado de intercambiar opiniones y detalles de fabricacion y utilizacion por privado.

al final la magia no es mas que eso?conseguir ilusionar, desconcertar, asombrar y sobre todo esconder el secreto...que mas da que aparatos uses si nadie los va a ver, solo podran vislumbrar su esencia....

----------


## el despistado gaskhan

me gustaria compartir mi experiencia en fabricacion, supongo que todos hemos hecho cartas y tirajes de todo tipo, cargadores y abrir alguna costura... tambien la bola zombie y los mas entendidos algun hacktemporizador...pero lo que poco he visto es fabricarte tu propio uñil, cosa que me parecio supersencilla despues de leer a corinda(por lo detallado que se habla ese tema y lo caros que son algunos) y por supuesto para mi, lo que mas orgulloso me siento al presentar por haber fabricado yo, es el muñeco encantado(el que se pone solo de pie en la mano)
espero que no este fuera de las normas lo que he publicado. si alguien le interesa estaria encantado de intercambiar opiniones y detalles de fabricacion y utilizacion por privado.

al final la magia no es mas que eso?conseguir ilusionar, desconcertar, asombrar y sobre todo esconder el secreto...que mas da que aparatos uses si nadie los va a ver, solo podran vislumbrar su esencia....

----------


## Dive7.es

Yo tambien me fabrico mis propios gimmics. Tal vez porque en mis inicios en magia e ilusionismo mi economía era realmente ajustada. Tardé mas de un año en conseguir una baraja bicicle. Los hilos invisibles, elasticos y objetos muy básicos para empezar a manejarme. Incluso una bolsa de cambio y como no la varita. Que a dia de hoy sigo utilizando. Me gustaría que explicases como fabricar el muñequito porque estoy buscando un pequeño ayudante para algunos juegos. Creo que reforzaría el efecto final de algunos de ellos. 
Muchos gimmics son dificil de hacer por falta de material o simplemente es mas facil adquirirlos en una tienda, pero a mi personalmente me gusta poner algo de mí en ciertos objetos con lo que me es más comodo si los puedo adaptar a una rutina. De ese modo es algo diferente. 
dive7.es@gmail.com

----------


## magicmontxito

La búsqueda de "artilugios caseros" tiene que ver mucho con el precio de ciertos productos, entiendo que se tengan unos derechos sobre algo que se inventa, pero en la relación calidad-precio de muchos productos hay cosas que dejan mucho que desear. Luego está el que investiga para sacar efectos personalizados, yo los he realizado no sólo en la magia también en la comicidad, buscar una reacción con un efecto que nadie sabe de donde puede salir hace agudizar el ingenio. Después están los gimmick tecnológicos que en mi caso tengo que recurrir a otras personas que no estando "unidos" al mundo de la magia, te pueden aportar soluciones de los más ingeniosas. Lo importante es que todo viene de la pasión o el interés que le pongas a las cosas, y en la magia hay mucho "pasionero", mira la de "artilugios" y gadgets que te puedes llegar a encontrar en la red.  :Wink1:

----------

